# Triangle loom



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

So I've been wanting to try these out. MIL has a birthday coming up and I crocheted her a shawl years ago that she's almost worn out. Figured that she could use an auxiliary one. No time to knit or crochet one, so it seemed the perfect time to try the triangle looms I've been eyeing. Made my own (easy choice after checking out the prices online) this time. I think I'll make another with some adjustments. Actual top measure is 7' 8" to allow for shrinking and give a finished wingspan of about 7'.

Here's the project:

Getting started. 










All finished after about 5 1/2 total working hours. Short learning curve, the next one won't take that long.










I used Lion Brand Homespun. Thinking about who it's going to it needs to be washable and dryer safe. Light as a feather, wonderfully warm. This took less than 1 skein contrasting color, 2 skeins main color and it's a full generous shawl. I think for a really nice cozy winter shawl, I'd do double strands. Oooo....ideas, ideas!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautiful, Lana!
I'm working on my 2nd- not as large as yours, just under 5 ft. Aren't they fun! Did you use hardwood? 
If you check out the Ravelry Art yarn group, there are some interesting shawls done with crazy homespun (which I'm doing at the moment) 
These are a great way to use partial skeins of yarn, mix and match. 
Are you putting a fringe on yours? (oops, see some hanging in the pic!) I love the green purple contrast. 
Our song leader is getting married next month, he has a goat weed eating business here, so I'm spinning some goat fiber (mohair) for a wedding shawl. (for his new bride  )


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

How did you make this loom. please give the instructions please please please. Thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Tell us about this loom.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana you need to take pictures of the construction and tell us details too. PLEASE?!! I've always wanted one but like you scoff at the prices they want for them.

The shawl is beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful work Lana! 
Like everyone else, I want loom details. Did you predrill all the nail holes? How far apart and how many nails?

7 foot is a good wingspan. Your MIL will love this!

Whatcha making next?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Construction:

3 - 8' 1x2 wood of your choice. 
540 (at least) finishing nails FINISHING nails. No longer than 1". If you can find them shorter, I would go with them. 
compound miter saw makes this easier, but a miter jig would work too.

For mine:

top board 7'8"
next two, cut one end with a 45* angle
I just fit the two together and marked where they met to make the bottom point, this will be a 90* angle, to figure out where to cut.

Dh used a jig to counter sink the screws in, you can use just deck screws. If you really want it to look nice, I'd use biscuit joins and 2x2.

Nail spacing isn't as important on the shorter sides, the top rail is what you need to focus on! Now comes the tedious part. 

Fine: space nails at 1/4"
Regular: space nails at 1/2" (540 nails)
3/8" is a nice in between and what I'm going to use on the next one.

Measure in 1/4" or so in from the edge and snap a line on all sides. This will make life simpler...just trust me on this. 
Start in the center and start marking your increments. I found you really want the those top corner nails to meet up to keep the weave nice and tight.
Count out how many marks you've got. You'll need this same number down the sides, but they'll be closer together. 
Mark one side so they are pretty even, then use a long level to transfer the spacing ot the other side. 
*yes you want to do this. Don't skip it. Sure you could eyeball it, it's not going to work well.*

Now comes teh tedious part. All those little dots?? Yep, you get to pre-drill ALL of them. If you don't, you'll split the wood and you're so close that another trip to the hardware store is just going to make you :stars:. 
Once all the holes are drilled, you get to pound the nails in. 

If you're even borderline OCD, your arms are screaming, your family still hasn't eaten and you're probably foaming at the mouth slightly. 
For patterns later on, it would be helpful to have marks every 10 nails. Some people have found colored nails, spray paint would dry by the time you get all those holes drilled though. 

I used a combination of directions I found on the internet. Will be sure to take pictures of the next one I make though!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

InHisName said:


> Beautiful, Lana!
> I'm working on my 2nd- not as large as yours, just under 5 ft. Aren't they fun! Did you use hardwood?
> If you check out the Ravelry Art yarn group, there are some interesting shawls done with crazy homespun (which I'm doing at the moment)
> These are a great way to use partial skeins of yarn, mix and match.
> ...


I didn't use hardwood. I figured I'd end up making another working out quirks from the first...I was right. LOL 

Nope, those were just ends. No fringe on this one. MIL isn't a fringe person and the homespun is soo sensitive about how it's treated. 

Next I need to finish Mamaj's mitts. 
Then a shawl for my aunt for her b-day and one for my mom's b-day. My mom is very upset about not being able to talk me out of this one. I've already planned hers out and I think she'll like it better anyway.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice, I bet it is so soft. I just took off a Cherry red Handspun. There are 161 nails on the top board of mine. Just incase others want to know, It takes 365 yards for the main body and 160 yards for 9" fringe. 2 of these woven together make great sofa blankets. I'd really like to make one for blankets, do you know a pattern for one Pakalana?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Very Nice, I bet it is so soft. I just took off a Cherry red Handspun. There are 161 nails on the top board of mine. Just incase others want to know, It takes 365 yards for the main body and 160 yards for 9" fringe. 2 of these woven together make great sofa blankets. I'd really like to make one for blankets, do you know a pattern for one Pakalana?


Pattern for frame, or pattern for blanket?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Blanket frame, thank you.


----------

